# have you sputter guys tried this krylon reflect-a-lite



## qip (Mar 25, 2007)

its a clear reflective coating seems perfect


http://www.allstatesign.com/store/html/Products/Stencils-and-Paint/Reflective-Paint/Reflective-Paint-155.html


UPDATE if you dont see it at autobarn you might try this too, it is probably the same thing if you cant find the krylon brand

http://www.autobarn.net/dupnlseries.html




.


----------



## bombelman (Mar 25, 2007)

nice...

If I remember correctly, these are also being sold online with another name and label, for use on license-plates...


----------



## PEU (Mar 25, 2007)

I used Transparent Krylon on my Lumapower D-Mini smooth reflector and it killed all of its imperfections, not sure if I can find this one here, but I will look for it 


Pablo


----------



## Mirage_Man (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks very interesting. Could bring new life to all the stock Mag reflectors I have laying around


----------



## PEU (Mar 25, 2007)

My guess is this paint is not for a reflector but a reflective surface, like these 3M tapes used in the rear of trucks or used by people that work in the street at night. Also kinda like the street signals that shine at night.


Pablo


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll have to pick up a can and try it out.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Mar 25, 2007)

PEU said:


> My guess is this paint is not for a reflector but a reflective surface, like these 3M tapes used in the rear of trucks or used by people that work in the street at night. Also kinda like the street signals that shine at night.
> 
> 
> Pablo



Yes but it may very well work to sputter a smooth reflector to remove artifacts in the beam.


----------



## qip (Mar 25, 2007)

not only may it work but when you think about it again , if this makes light reflect brighter then it could mean more lumens , you may even just put a simple layer coating on it and it would be good 


update same as added in first post http://www.autobarn.net/dupnlseries.html


----------



## greenlight (Mar 25, 2007)

You KNOW I have to get some of this stuff. It's 20$!! The glass beads act like cat's eyes, I think, and should be classifyed as 'retro-reflective' in the sense that the light bounces back directly at the light source. 

This would be great to paint stealth messages in your neighborhood. 

I wonder how reflective it is. I haven't yet laid my hands on some raw dry reflective beads... the road painting crews have 5 gal. buckets of the stuff... they just sprinkle it over the wet paint to make a retro-reflective coating. That would be a lot brighter, probably.


----------



## qip (Mar 25, 2007)

im gonna visit autobarn tomorrow ,if i think im right about more light i will be giddy  like i just found a pot of gold


----------



## dfred (Mar 25, 2007)

While this paint might have some very useful applications, my first thought is that it wouldn't be suitable for use on a flashlight reflector. Being retroreflective, wouldn't it tend to reflect a lot of the light back at the emitter/filament rather than out the front of the flashlight?


----------



## greenlight (Mar 25, 2007)

dfred is right in his assessment, but the rays probably re-reflect out into space.


----------



## qip (Mar 26, 2007)

but if the reflector itself points & directs that light out the front ,then wouldnt that work as well .....gonna find out soon


----------



## dfred (Mar 26, 2007)

Yea, I didn't mean to suggest people shouldn't give this a try. I'll be interested to hear the results -- sometimes stuff like this can be non-intuitive.

Incidentally, using this to paint kid's bike frames would be great, especially those that don't like reflectors, fenders, etc. on their bikes.


----------



## qip (Mar 26, 2007)

anyone find any , i went to homedepot autobarn and autozone ...nothing


----------



## qip (Mar 26, 2007)

well i ordered the photoblocker ,at the very least it will get me out of red light tickets  http://www.numberplates.btinternet.co.uk/contents/media/l_photoblocker.jpg


----------



## chanamasala (Mar 26, 2007)

qip said:


> anyone find any , i went to homedepot autobarn and autozone ...nothing



https://rshughes.com/products/075577_09955.html

They have a bunch of warehouses so you possibly will get it tout sweet.


----------



## Clickie (Mar 26, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by "sputter"? I know what the end result is but I wondering how you actually do it?


----------



## 65535 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would think it could reflect light back into the emitter, maybe even causing damage. But I think it will make it more visible when looking at it, like save a 1 mile radios of visiblity maybe pushes it to 2. Just a theory.


----------



## chanamasala (Mar 28, 2007)

Got the stuff in the mail today. Just to give an idea of its actual look here's a couple of light quick coats on my scooter helmet:



click pic for video


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 28, 2007)

Where is the "before" pics


----------



## greenlight (Mar 28, 2007)

take pics just with your camera flash. And try some cool stencils, too.


----------



## chanamasala (Mar 28, 2007)

One last post from me in the thread, please abide.

Picture with flash after a few more coats and me smelling like a huffer:


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok looks good for polishing your helmet :laughing: wonder how it works on a reflector


----------



## qip (Mar 28, 2007)

did you give it a wet layer coat or the short bursts sputter


----------



## qip (Mar 28, 2007)

i was thinking if its clear ,might test it on lenses to diffuse beam that could work? just need multiple lenses reflectors to test out spray patterns as well


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 28, 2007)

I think I speak for most of the assemblage when I say: Shoot that bad boy at a Mag C/D reflector, please!


----------



## qip (Mar 28, 2007)

b4 i say what happened, what do you think........note:yes you are seeing 95% of donut is gone ,has smoothed out but some very little loss in brightness not bad 


top 3 normal reflector
bottom 3 sputtered

left to right...semi focused , flood to see donut, full focused


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 29, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Ok looks good for polishing your helmet :laughing: wonder how it works on a reflector



ROFL!

Hmm anyway looks interesting. It'd be nice to see a side by side comparison with the standard clear krylon. Thanks for giving it a go with this new stuff.


----------



## qip (Mar 30, 2007)

i got the photoblocker , i tested it with stock minimag with stock bulb, few coats of wet layer...no real jump in brightness,didnt effect anything still same output and beam & reflector still looks clean smooth mirror 

then i had a plastic cheapie 99 cent light which i had previuosly sputtered and i sputtered it again with photoblocker using short burst method, no difference except for both lights now blinded me wall of light looking into it ,but normal reflector blinded me too but not sure which is more blinding as my eyes now hurt

now i have the 3d mag w/everled sputtered already and i added few coats of wet layer photoblocker on it,it brought some rings back as it made the reflector smooth again..so i then added 3 more layers of krylon on it 2 sputter bursts and 1 light wet coat, this i had noticed that the beam had significantly really smoothed everything out. I then put the head on 2dmag to see what it was like and this time i had noticed that the beam was better than before from last time "very first time sputter" ,the donut has almost dissapeared and the hotspot has gotten a bit bigger and its real smooth !!! 

i have yet tried to sputter short bursts a stock reflector yet so theres more ways to try this out


----------

